# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 11.5] Envoi de mails avec CDOSYS.DLL

## jonas2003

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a-t-il dj utilis "CDO.Message" de la bibliothque CDOSYS.DLL pour envoyer de emails depuis PB.
Aprs avoir cr l'objet ole, je peux renseigner les proprits mais quand j'utilise une fonction, send() en l'occurence, ce cher PB affiche un message :
""Error calling external object function send .........."
merci

Bon il semble qu'il y a incompatibilit entre PB 11.5 et Outlook SP3.
Cela fonctionne avec une version antrieure de outlook ou du SP.

----------

